# Is getting rich a bad goal?



## RandomInvestor (12 January 2017)

Hey guys so I think about this almost every day and I have asked people but I can't get the answers I am looking for, I want to get rich in life. I have done some google research and looked at what are good goals and bad goals, I didn't even know before I looked it up what was bad and what was good, something new I learned. I can't find a way how to break down the get rich goal, I know that's why I am investing in the stock market.

I work at it everyday, like I literally spend from when I wake up at 9:30 till when I sleep at 12:30 just studying investing I feel like I am achieving things, but don't know if I am doing it right, too many questions.

If I was to say for example "I want to become a better programmer" is that a bad goal? And would a good one be "I want to become a better programmer by making projects that are above my skill level" ?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 January 2017)

I thought you went to bed at 12:45?


----------



## RandomInvestor (12 January 2017)

What do you mean ?


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 January 2017)

Experience/learning is how people who aren't born with a silver spoon in their mouth move to wealth. Luck can play a significant roll during the experiences but if no luck then it is an accumulation of experience/learning and then applying that knowledge to your goal. Then again there are naturals that are destined for success.


----------



## RandomInvestor (12 January 2017)

I feel like I am destined for it. But do you see it as a bad goal?


----------



## minwa (12 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> I feel like I am destined for it. But do you see it as a bad goal?




By achieving the power to allow your family and kids to live and grow up in an environment where you can have more control over and have the financial capability to take care of them should some major health issue arise ? 

I dunno man you tell me if its a bad goal or not.


----------



## luutzu (12 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> I feel like I am destined for it. But do you see it as a bad goal?




Confucius says, getting rich is not a bad goal. It is how wealth is attain that determines whether the getting of that wealth is bad or not.

Seriously, I remember reading him or some other Chinese wiseman saying something like that.

Lots of people, pretty much all people, admire those with money. How it was attained, nobody ever really gives a crap about it. If the law don't lock you up for you getting that cash, the cash will buy you people's admiration.

So whether wanting to be rich is right or wrong is for you to answer, in a way. 

If you work hard, try to better yourself, do it honestly and probably, what with being born of blue collar instead of blue blood... you getting rich legally often, not always, mean you've provide a service that serves people. So what's wrong with you getting paid (im)properly for it?

But if your point concerns the "how" to get rich. i.e. a proper job, a more "noble" profession like lawyers or doctors or something... Anyone "professional" who tells you they don't work for the money is lying. Proof is none of them will ever work for free, or charge a living wage to serve the sick and those needing justice but can't afford it.


----------



## skyQuake (12 January 2017)

Phrase it another way. Is getting poor a good or bad goal?


----------



## RandomInvestor (12 January 2017)

Thanks lutzuu. SkyQuake no point in phrasing it another way, I want to know if you think its too broad or bad of a goal.


----------



## skc (12 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> Hey guys so I think about this almost every day and I have asked people but I can't get the answers I am looking for, I want to get rich in life. I have done some google research and looked at what are good goals and bad goals, I didn't even know before I looked it up what was bad and what was good, something new I learned. I can't find a way how to break down the get rich goal, I know that's why I am investing in the stock market.
> 
> I work at it everyday, like I literally spend from when I wake up at 9:30 till when I sleep at 12:30 just studying investing I feel like I am achieving things, but don't know if I am doing it right, too many questions.
> 
> If I was to say for example "I want to become a better programmer" is that a bad goal? And would a good one be "I want to become a better programmer by making projects that are above my skill level" ?




Getting rich is not in itself good or bad. You can get rich by robbing other people, or you can get rich by finding a cure for cancer. 

Remember that goal setting is all about setting down steps that will help you get there. The SMART goal framework is very useful so take a look.

A goal for life should be a bit more meaningful than just getting rich. I remember about 8 years ago I sat on the foreshores of Sydney harbour with my wife waiting for the New Year eve fireworks. I developed a set of goals for the following year in 4 categories: Personal well-being (exercise, weight etc), personal growth (personal development, new experiences etc), relationships (family, friends), professional/financial (investing, professional development etc).

You should set a goal that makes sense to you... it may or may not be best measured by financial outcomes.

Lastly, there are perfectly happy people who are not rich, and there are perfectly rich people who are not happy.


----------



## OmegaTrader (12 January 2017)

luutzu said:


> Confucius says, getting rich is not a bad goal. It is how wealth is attain that determines whether the getting of that wealth is bad or not.
> 
> Seriously, I remember reading him or some other Chinese wiseman saying something like that.
> 
> ...






Go the source: Why do you want to be rich?

Because I want to say I am rich?
Because I want social respect?
Because of my upbringing?
Because I want a lavish lifestyle?
Because i think I will like it?

Once you get there then what do you do then...

My two cents


----------



## RandomInvestor (12 January 2017)

skc said:


> Getting rich is not in itself good or bad. You can get rich by robbing other people, or you can get rich by finding a cure for cancer.
> 
> Remember that goal setting is all about setting down steps that will help you get there. The SMART goal framework is very useful so take a look.
> 
> ...





I am pretty happy now, I have looked at the SMART goal system. I just want to be rich so I can buy stuff that I couldn't buy if I wasn't rich, and no I don't want to take out loans like everyone else. I plan to use investing to become rich, so my goal is to become rich via investing do I just need to become a great investor right?


----------



## craft (13 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> Thanks lutzuu. SkyQuake no point in phrasing it another way, I want to know if you think its too broad or bad of a goal.




I don't think its a bad goal - My goal around money has become a little more refined over time. 

I want to have enough money and perspective on money so that money isn’t a consideration in what I or my family choose to do in our lives.


----------



## RandomInvestor (13 January 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> Go the source: Why do you want to be rich?
> 
> Because I want to say I am rich?
> Because I want social respect?
> ...




I want to become rich well its sorta a funny story behind it, but I will cut it short someone told me something and front that day I believe I was destined to become rich I got so motivated that its kept me going to this day, this happened about 2 years ago. The main reason is because there is a few expensive things I want in life and will need some money. If I had my dream house and dream car and a couple investment properties and a share portfolio it would probably do it for me.

One weird thing to mention is, I guess as I am on this journey I think about the people in my school teachers and stuff who thought I couldn't do this couldn't do that not taking me seriously etc, I want to prove them wrong so hard so in a summary revenge is also part of motivation. I don't hate anyone but its sorta revenge in the way I want to prove them wrong, I might of even used the wrong word.


----------



## OmegaTrader (13 January 2017)

You want to become rich to buy shiny plastic and metal consumer goods made in china for peanuts and sold for 20 times the price??

That will depreciate in value.

or do you want the goods to feel valuable within yourself and be valued by others?


----------



## OmegaTrader (13 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> I want to become rich well its sorta a funny story behind it, but I will cut it short someone told me something and front that day I believe I was destined to become rich I got so motivated that its kept me going to this day, this happened about 2 years ago. The main reason is because there is a few expensive things I want in life and will need some money. If I had my dream house and dream car and a couple investment properties and a share portfolio it would probably do it for me.
> 
> One weird thing to mention is, I guess as I am on this journey I think about the people in my school teachers and stuff who thought I couldn't do this couldn't do that not taking me seriously etc, I want to prove them wrong so hard so in a summary revenge is also part of motivation. I don't hate anyone but its sorta revenge in the way I want to prove them wrong, I might of even used the wrong word.




So you want to be rich so you get revenge/ show off to people who don't even care about you


----------



## minwa (13 January 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> You want to become rich to buy shiny plastic and metal consumer goods made in china for peanuts and sold for 20 times the price??
> 
> That will depreciate in value.
> 
> or do you want the goods to feel valuable within yourself and be valued by others?




Feel free to give me all your material things beyond basic survival needs. Including the device you are accessing this forum on. I will value you and I'm sure you you will feel more valuable.

You can have BOTH material goods and be valuable at the same time for god sake..doesn't have to be friggin mutually exclusive.


----------



## mcgrath111 (13 January 2017)

minwa said:


> Feel free to give me all your material things beyond basic survival needs. Including the device you are accessing this forum on. I will value you and I'm sure you you will feel more valuable.
> 
> You can have BOTH material goods and be valuable at the same time for god sake..doesn't have to be friggin mutually exclusive.



Can I have some juicy revenge too?


----------



## OmegaTrader (13 January 2017)

My computer is not shiny and half broken and makes a noise and overheats....



How do you know I don't access the forums from a library computer???

ahaha

A computer is not a luxury in 2017 in Australia.

However point taken.

But where is line and how much do you sacrifice.

Plus I want revenge too


----------



## luutzu (13 January 2017)

craft said:


> I don't think its a bad goal - My goal around money has become a little more refined over time.
> 
> I want to have enough money and perspective on money so that money isn’t a consideration in what I or my family choose to do in our lives.




Isn't that what being rich is? 

Reminds me of jokes I heard growing up... I don't want to be rich, not greedy at all. All I want is enough money to do what I want.


----------



## Tisme (13 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> Hey guys so I think about this almost every day and I have asked people but I can't get the answers I am looking for, I want to get rich in life. I have done some google research and looked at what are good goals and bad goals, I didn't even know before I looked it up what was bad and what was good, something new I learned. I can't find a way how to break down the get rich goal, I know that's why I am investing in the stock market.
> 
> I work at it everyday, like I literally spend from when I wake up at 9:30 till when I sleep at 12:30 just studying investing I feel like I am achieving things, but don't know if I am doing it right, too many questions.
> 
> If I was to say for example "I want to become a better programmer" is that a bad goal? And would a good one be "I want to become a better programmer by making projects that are above my skill level" ?




I think there is a misnomer that long hours equates to wealth and prosperity. Clarity of thought is a major factor in charting your success. There are plenty of oracles out there who all know how to be successful, very few of whom have ever achieved anything other than right a book about cliched methods.

It's isn't too hard to realise that trying to jag a windfall is as difficult as winning lotto. The focus should be on valued and considered effort balanced with frivolity.  

Motivational tapes and books play to to your own bias, but might provide a reinforcement of a key element that centres you. 

There are plenty of  arima models that can be used for predicting movements in investments. I'm sure these are essential for corporations that employ actuaries and computational horsepower. Perhaps there is an affordable one you could latch onto and free up your leisure time.

Insofar as getting your core skills up, there is no other book better than Dale Carnegie's, many variations on it, but this is the bible:

https://www.dalecarnegie.com/assets/1/7/Secrets_of_Success.pdf


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 January 2017)

Tisme said:


> Insofar as getting your core skills up, there is no other book better than Dale Carnegie's, many variations on it, but this is the bible:



That reads like 'How to Control People and get what you want'.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 January 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> That reads like 'How to Control People and get what you want'.




And the problem with that is ...?


----------



## McLovin (13 January 2017)

skc said:


> Lastly, there are perfectly happy people who are not rich, and there are perfectly rich people who are not happy.




Rene Rivkin used to say "money doesn't buy happiness, it just buys a better form of unhappiness."


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 January 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> And the problem with that is ...?



Disingenuous and no friend of mine.


----------



## Tisme (13 January 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> And the problem with that is ...?





McLovin said:


> Rene Rivkin used to say "money doesn't buy happiness, it just buys a better form of unhappiness."




Some people are just miserable buggers that no amount of anything will neutralise. 

Having wealth is great, if you don't make the accumulation of it the centre of your world, rather spending time of discussion boards making friends and envious enemies LOL


----------



## Bill M (13 January 2017)

Is getting rich a bad goal?

Absolutely not! I came from a poor family, so poor my Mum couldn't afford the new school logo cardigan for me. My Mum knitted me something similar and in those days you got bashed up for your differences. Now that I have retired and have some financial backing I would never ever want to go back to the poor old days.

As long as you do it legally and don't burn off your friends and family go for it. There is no better pleasure than having enough to do what you want to do. But as others have said, it's no use if you are going to be a miserable miser. Not much point being being a millionaire and done nothing of enjoyment in your life and sitting in a cancer ward waiting for your treatment. You got to have some balance and be good to the people around you.

In the early days I too was reading investment books all day and night. One day a work friend spotted me at lunch and said "what are you reading all that investment cr@p for" I said I was preparing myself for the future. He said I'd rather do that when get some money, he's still working.

You need balance, enjoy your life and there is nothing wrong with getting some good financial backing behind you, good luck.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 January 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> Disingenuous and no friend of mine.




Actually, all Carnegie is on about is seeing the other persons point of view. If we all did that then the world would be a better place.


----------



## macca (13 January 2017)

I will second the BillM post.

In time you should settle on a method that suits you and you will be able to work set hours that are reasonable. You do need to be mentally fresh and have your wits about you no matter what field you are in.

Being a well read zombie will not achieve your goal, an educated trader following "the Plan" should


----------



## tech/a (13 January 2017)

(1) Become self employed with capability to expand.
(2) Don't have kids or get married until you are well on your way
(3) look for opportunity and take calculated risks.
(4) Luck--- right place right time---- will play a bigger part than you can imagine
(5) Become an expert in something -- it doesn't matter much what it is but when you do people will beat a road to your door.
(6) Understand and live by the Perato a principal
(7) Never multitask work on and complete one thing before the next.
(8) Don't be afraid of good debt money makes money.
(9) learn and implement when and as soon as you can the power of leverage and compounding
(10) Diversification limits both risk and profit.

Don't procrastinate DO IT


----------



## barney (14 January 2017)

tech/a said:


> (2) Don't have kids or get married until you are well on your way




  ....  I suspect point 2 was well intentioned for the information of ASF Forum punters but perhaps not well considered with regard to your current family members if they happen to read it  ... if you get my drift?


----------



## tech/a (14 January 2017)

Both over 30 and both well on their way
We also have a number of x street kids who call us Mum and Dad and to their kids we are nana and popa

From a long history of experience kids who marry/have kids way to early-----teens early 20s the very large majority put themselves well behind the curve.

Sure there are their own reasons ,feeling need for love and or looked after
Other just plain carelessness.

I would go so far as saying it is one of the major reasons young people start and stay in struggle street.


----------



## tech/a (14 January 2017)

I'll expand a little more.

Case 1 
Have kids and the marriage falls apart
Mum and Dad now single parents both now need a home normally rented. Mum generally won't work until kid/s at school. Dad has/should pay maintenance.
In both cases each party has very little spare money even for the basics in life. Both have difficulty finding new partners. ( general personal observations)

Case 2

Mum and Dad stay together
Cost of child care is crippling. In your early teens and twenties your not making much anyway and if your trying to start a business then you'll not have a great deal or any 
Start up capital. The pressure of no money and family needs very often lead to case 1

Again in general terms and in my experience.


----------



## barney (14 January 2017)

tech/a said:


> I'll expand a little more.
> 
> Case 1
> Have kids and the marriage falls apart
> ...




Yeah I appreciate what you were getting at initially and in the scenarios above 100% agree, but I guess that's the nature of life that we don't know the outcomes of our decisions until after the fact so what seems to be a great decision can turn out not to be so.  

I'm obviously one of the lucky ones who has a fantastic wife and great kidz.  We had bugger all when we got married but I believe a good family unit naturally generates its own financial and spiritual wealth over time.  Your Post 30 in essence was excellent advice.


----------



## tech/a (14 January 2017)

barney said:


> I'm obviously one of the lucky ones who has a fantastic wife and great kidz. We had bugger all when we got married but I believe *a good family unit naturally generates its own financial and spiritual wealth over time.* Your Post 30 in essence was excellent advice.




Barney

This would in fact be No 11
I strongly agree with it.
22 yrs ago I met wife 2
and today live a lifestyle I only dreamed of much like the OP.

*Purpose* is the word that comes to mind


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 January 2017)

tech/a said:


> The pressure of no money and family needs very often lead to case 1




In general terms and based on life experience to date I'd say you're right there.

Lack of money may not be the underlying cause of a relationship failure but it most certainly can and often does become the trigger for it falling apart. Once that happens, money usually then becomes an even bigger problem than it was initially.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 January 2017)

Smurf1976 said:


> In general terms and based on life experience to date I'd say you're right there.
> 
> Lack of money may not be the underlying cause of a relationship failure but it most certainly can and often does become the trigger for it falling apart. Once that happens, money usually then becomes an even bigger problem than it was initially.




OTOH, the more money the more incentive for one partner to run off with half the loot.


----------



## luutzu (14 January 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> OTOH, the more money the more incentive for one partner to run off with half the loot.




Don't take out any life insurance either 

I've (somewhat) know a few people who decided against marriage because they have "too much" money and worried that they'd have to halved if it it does not work out. They're ladies too... work hard, smart and professional people with a handful of properties and what not. Maybe they haven't found an equally rich and single dude to their liking... but yea, if you found a good honest person who loves you, them having or not having money doesn't matter. Same with finding a nasty bugger with loads of cash - it's a high price to pay for financial security.

That's why my grand plan was to be poor (at first) and so whoever I attract would only like me for my handsome good looks, great intellect and charming modesty 

So my marriage went according to that plan - starts out with me having diddly. Three kids later and I'm still testing her. Telling you, she's a wily one this wife of mine


----------



## barney (14 January 2017)

luutzu said:


> That's why my grand plan was to be poor (at first) and so whoever I attract would only like me for my handsome good looks, great intellect and charming modesty




LOL .... I hear your scenario .... 

Given my extreme good looks! I always said to my Old Man .... I will never bother chasing "good looking" girls as their will be too much competition and I will have no chance! ..... 

As it turns out my wife is both physically and spiritually beautiful  in so many ways, so I got very lucky ...... Never discount Yin and Yang


----------



## luutzu (14 January 2017)

barney said:


> LOL .... I hear your scenario ....
> 
> Given my extreme good looks! I always said to my Old Man .... I will never bother chasing "good looking" girls as their will be too much competition and I will have no chance! .....
> 
> As it turns out my wife is both physically and spiritually beautiful  in so many ways, so I got very lucky ...... Never discount Yin and Yang





opposites attracts ey 

Yea, I play the hard to get game too. I was pretty good at it too... impossible to get.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> Hey guys so I think about this almost every day and I have asked people but I can't get the answers I am looking for, I want to get rich in life. I have done some google research and looked at what are good goals and bad goals, I didn't even know before I looked it up what was bad and what was good, something new I learned. I can't find a way how to break down the get rich goal, I know that's why I am investing in the stock market.
> 
> I work at it everyday, like I literally spend from when I wake up at 9:30 till when I sleep at 12:30 just studying investing I feel like I am achieving things, but don't know if I am doing it right, too many questions.
> 
> If I was to say for example "I want to become a better programmer" is that a bad goal? And would a good one be "I want to become a better programmer by making projects that are above my skill level" ?




From a philosophical position, I think we are here to advance the condition of the human race. If you can get rich doing that, then good on you. I don't think you will advance the human race by shuffling bits of paper around, but in order to invest most people here (unless they inherited their money) earn money by working at jobs that provide goods or services to the public. That provides emotional satisfaction to know that they have done something good for people. If you want physical satisfaction as well, then by all means invest your hard earned cash and get a good return. You have a right to do what you want with the money you have earned provided you don't stuff other people up as you go along.


----------



## So_Cynical (15 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> I feel like I am destined for it. But do you see it as a bad goal?



When i was a lot younger i also had this feeling of being destined to be rich - i was wrong.


----------



## RandomInvestor (15 January 2017)

So_Cynical said:


> When i was a lot younger i also had this feeling of being destined to be rich - i was wrong.



Ah ok, well did you try do something to get rich? I mean if you just went to University or something then most likely you wouldn't become rich.


----------



## RandomInvestor (15 January 2017)

tech/a said:


> (1) Become self employed with capability to expand.
> (2) Don't have kids or get married until you are well on your way
> (3) look for opportunity and take calculated risks.
> (4) Luck--- right place right time---- will play a bigger part than you can imagine
> ...



Tech those are some great points, my problem is I'm not a expert at anything don't know what to become an expert at lol. I don't think I can programmer I usually don't doubt my self but I make slow progress.


----------



## stevo2 (15 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> Hey guys so I think about this almost every day and I have asked people but I can't get the answers I am looking for, I want to get rich in life. I have done some google research and looked at what are good goals and bad goals, I didn't even know before I looked it up what was bad and what was good, something new I learned. I can't find a way how to break down the get rich goal, I know that's why I am investing in the stock market.
> 
> I work at it everyday, like I literally spend from when I wake up at 9:30 till when I sleep at 12:30 just studying investing I feel like I am achieving things, but don't know if I am doing it right, too many questions.
> 
> If I was to say for example "I want to become a better programmer" is that a bad goal? And would a good one be "I want to become a better programmer by making projects that are above my skill level" ?


----------



## stevo2 (15 January 2017)

Getting rich isn't a bad goal.
Spend a third, invest a third and give a third away.
Most hospitals would happily take any excess cash that you have


----------



## barney (15 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> Tech those are some great points, my problem is I'm not a expert at anything don't know what to become an expert at lol. I don't think I can programmer I usually don't doubt my self but I make slow progress.




Howdy Dialupp ,  I'll get in pre "tech" ... (he's probably out slumming it up at some 5 star BBQ or similar on a Sunday arvo)

You don't have to be an expert at anything mind boggling or involving rocket science to be successful to achieve the goals he is suggesting ...

A couple of examples spring to mind .......

Its all about "Service" ..... People love good service, so give them good service in whatever your chosen field is and you will succeed beyond anything you will achieve "working for the man"

Try to be the best at, or simply just be conscientious at any of the multitude of service Industries required out there in the local community ... Fencing, House Cleaning, Window Cleaning, Carpet Cleaning, Lawn Mowing or a multitude of other services required .... plus charge a fair price for your quality service and you will never be short of work ..... forever! .... Definitely not rocket science! Cheers.


----------



## tech/a (15 January 2017)

My first job was pumping Gas
First business A Lawn Round. It took me 12 mths to work out that a new Client was worth more to me in a shorter time as a commodity than as a client
So I got together with a few other lawnies and we built up new client and lawn rounds as fast as we could and split the profits.
In the end we were doing 1 every three months back when a good wage was $250 a week
We were doing 5 x that and sharing in 4 round sales $12000 each between 4 .

Widen your thinking.
It's not that hard

VIP owned by Bill Viss went way further with a franchise worth 80 Mill
Jims mowing another.

I never said it was easy
If you just wait procrastinate and make excuses and argument about how hard it is you'll become and expert
Wanna be

That's pretty easy there are plenty of them.
You and I know them! There everywhere

DO SOMETHING


----------



## Bill M (15 January 2017)

barney said:


> Its all about "Service" ..... People love good service, so give them good service in whatever your chosen field is and you will succeed beyond anything you will achieve "working for the man"
> 
> Try to be the best at, or simply just be conscientious at any of the multitude of service Industries required out there in the local community ... Fencing, House Cleaning, Window Cleaning, Carpet Cleaning, Lawn Mowing or a multitude of other services required .... plus charge a fair price for your quality service and you will never be short of work ..... forever! .... Definitely not rocket science! Cheers.



You are so right barney, that is all it takes.


----------



## Bill M (15 January 2017)

tech/a said:


> VIP owned by Bill Viss went way further with a franchise worth 80 Mill



100% correct. Way way back after I had enough of the job I was doing for quite sometime I decided to contact VIP and Bill Viss. I was very keen to do something totally new and do it on my own. So I went out to this office in the Western Suburbs of Sydney and he explained to me how it all worked. He had a map on the wall showing which territories current operators held. He explained that I would eventually get my own area and no other VIP guy could move in. He said I would make good money and be my own boss. It sounded good and it was a good plan, I thought this guy is smart, no one else was doing it like him.

The deal was, Bill said, "You need to come out for a day with a current operator and work with him for free to see if you can handle it." So I met this operator at his house and I jumped in his ute and off we went for the day. We put in a 10 hour day and I had to push the mower and cut the lawns, he did everything else. We put in a great day and it was fun. But when I got home I thought, yes the money is good but do I really want to work that hard. I backed out only because it was too physically demanding for me.

I knew Bill Viss's work model was great..............what a great story. So yes as you say,
"DO SOMETHING".


----------



## barney (15 January 2017)

tech/a said:


> First business A Lawn Round.




Just to confirm ...  i didn't know that fact prior to my last post!!

"Simple" is often ...... (possibly "ALWAYS") the best option in life .... whether you are trading or cleaning gutters ..... No need to complicate things too much .... just do whatever you do with belief, dedication and conviction based on your research .... "simples"!!


----------



## tech/a (15 January 2017)

Now have a Civil Constructions Company
And a duck pond

Go figure!


----------



## barney (15 January 2017)

tech/a said:


> Now have a Civil Constructions Company




Just to confirm tech  .... was the "s" in Construction"s" added intentionally?


----------



## RandomInvestor (15 January 2017)

barney said:


> Howdy Dialupp ,  I'll get in pre "tech" ... (he's probably out slumming it up at some 5 star BBQ or similar on a Sunday arvo)
> 
> You don't have to be an expert at anything mind boggling or involving rocket science to be successful to achieve the goals he is suggesting ...
> 
> ...



Yeah Barney! You're definitely right about the service part so is he. I am a programmer I do want to provide a service, one of course that's unique otherwise I probably won't be successful.


----------



## tech/a (15 January 2017)

barney said:


> Just to confirm tech  .... was the "s" in Construction"s" added intentionally?




Typo only the one


----------



## barney (15 January 2017)

tech/a said:


> Typo only the one



All good .... I thought you may have been imitating a "meerkat" ...... ie. simple"s"/construction"s"  .... 

Disregard;  just my "nonsense sense of humour" ...Cheers. ......

However, on that note .... whoever came up with that concept of "meerkats" advertising "compare the markets" was a genius and is now likely very wealthy off the back of doing something "outside the box" which is in line with the concept of this thread I guess.


----------



## barney (15 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> Yeah Barney! You're definitely right about the service part so is he. I am a programmer I do want to provide a service, one of course that's unique otherwise I probably won't be successful.




Interested RandomInvestor ..... what is your chosen/preferred area of programming/knowledge?? Cheers.


----------



## RandomInvestor (16 January 2017)

barney said:


> Interested RandomInvestor ..... what is your chosen/preferred area of programming/knowledge?? Cheers.




Well that's sorta the problem lol I don't have one, the closest thing is game development. I'm not really an expert at anything like I said before. If you want I can pm you more details.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> Well that's sorta the problem lol I don't have one, the closest thing is game development. I'm not really an expert at anything like I said before. If you want I can pm you more details.




May be you could tender your services in opposition to IBM. You couldn't do a worse job than them.


----------



## luutzu (16 January 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> May be you could tender your services in opposition to IBM. You couldn't do a worse job than them.




That might be true, but can he ripped clients off with outrageous hourly fees and long delays but still have them be thankful for it?


----------



## Tisme (16 January 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> May be you could tender your services in opposition to IBM. You couldn't do a worse job than them.




 You'd need the strategic alliances IBM has with the various super large accounting/legal/logistics corporations who sit on policy boards for govt and suck at the teet of the taxpayer combined. Closed shop and promises of directorships have their advantages.


----------



## Tisme (16 January 2017)

Here's how the US elite made a few bob:


----------



## luutzu (16 January 2017)

Tisme said:


> Here's how the US elite made a few bob:





hmmm... I'll bite 

A bob each way is how you diversify, McGill. 

And don't let the black and white film fool us either. It's still going on, right now, all over the place.


----------



## pixel (17 January 2017)

luutzu said:


> And don't let the black and white film fool us either. It's still going on, right now, all over the place.



... and the result:
*Wealth Gap: Eight men own as much as 3.6b poorest*
https://thewest.com.au/business/eco...-men-own-as-much-as-36b-poorest-ng-b88356534z


----------



## So_Cynical (17 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> Ah ok, well did you try do something to get rich? I mean if you just went to University or something then most likely you wouldn't become rich.




University would of made me rich for sure, problem with getting rich is that it usually requires some money...i didn't have any - the moment i did the riches began flowing.


----------



## Quant (17 January 2017)

Its all about Freedom


----------



## Tisme (17 January 2017)

luutzu said:


> hmmm... I'll bite
> 
> A bob each way is how you diversify, McGill.
> 
> And don't let the black and white film fool us either. It's still going on, right now, all over the place.




The rest of it:


----------



## luutzu (17 January 2017)

Tisme said:


> The rest of it:





Dunno McGee... this is too much to take in. That and I'm a bit suss of self-taught historians 

Nice try though.


----------



## luutzu (17 January 2017)

pixel said:


> ... and the result:
> *Wealth Gap: Eight men own as much as 3.6b poorest*
> https://thewest.com.au/business/eco...-men-own-as-much-as-36b-poorest-ng-b88356534z




Yes, but are they happy? 

It's a bit insane in more ways than a thousand.


----------



## pixel (17 January 2017)

luutzu said:


> Yes, but are they happy?



I guess those eight are on average happier than the 3.6b. But it can only be a guess because I'm one of the 3,899,999,992 in between those two groups.


----------



## luutzu (18 January 2017)

pixel said:


> I guess those eight are on average happier than the 3.6b. But it can only be a guess because I'm one of the 3,899,999,992 in between those two groups.




I guess never having to worry about money; or worry about your kids worrying about money and the material comfort it could buy... that would make a lot of people happy enough.

But yea, I have seen a few too many people who put money ahead of the kind of love and happiness that money ought to bring... They  ended up with money but no love or happiness. Well, maybe they're happy since it's money that does it for them, so what do I know.

True love never runs out, money eventually will, maybe not the billions our 8 richest have, but the relatively tiny amount some people would sell out for was pretty stupid. Not that it would be smarter to hang out for more before selling out or such.


----------



## sptrawler (18 January 2017)

I've always wondered what it would be like to be really rich, how would you set your goals, what would be the reality checks?
Like waking up and thinking, wow just watched a great movie I want a Porsche, O.K go down and buy one.
Walk out the door and there is whoever you want as a partner.
Want a new house, no probs, buy it.
It really would strip out, a lot of the reason to get up in the morning, maybe eating and taking substances alleviates the problem.


----------



## luutzu (18 January 2017)

sptrawler said:


> I've always wondered what it would be like to be really rich, how would you set your goals, what would be the reality checks?
> Like waking up and thinking, wow just watched a great movie I want a Porsche, O.K go down and buy one.
> Walk out the door and there is whoever you want as a partner.
> Want a new house, no probs, buy it.
> It really would strip out, a lot of the reason to get up in the morning, maybe eating and taking substances alleviates the problem.




One way to mimic it is to go to a very poor country, bring your dollars and see how you behave.

Some are total diks once they go there for holidays.

I'd imagine it would be pretty lonely when you're too rich. Would be hard to know who your friends are, who loves you for you minus the cash. Then you either become total diks by thinking that everyone is after your money or want something from you... which in many ways they do whether you're slightly rich or a lot rich.

But some problems I'm sure we can put up with


----------



## pettlepop (18 January 2017)

No I say screw the world and collect as much money as you can.  Rich people don't care about poor people. PERIOD!


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 January 2017)

luutzu said:


> I'd imagine it would be pretty lonely when you're too rich. Would be hard to know who your friends are, who loves you for you minus the cash. Then you either become total diks by thinking that everyone is after your money or want something from you... which in many ways they do whether you're slightly rich or a lot rich.



The way to do it is give big enjoyment to the people whose lives have had a heavy setback of not their own cause. Then you have all the friends you need.


----------



## pettlepop (18 January 2017)

You could always go on one of those luxury cruises


----------



## tech/a (21 January 2017)

Don't think a lot of you get it.

Wealth comes when you do something right.
That could be anything from developing an app
to discovering twitter, coming up with a pizza chain
discovering a cure for something
recognising the housing boom early enough to take it up.
Recognising gold going up at $250 an OZ
Owning a civil company owning a lawn mowing master franchise.
The world is littered with these people.

These guys all had a passion and they answered that passion.
They didn't sit around dreaming of being rich they just lived their live with purpose and commitment

When they got really good money just flowed.
They didn't have a tap to turn it off its simply the result of being great at something and being in the right place at the right time --- filling a need. When it really takes off the return becomes exponential.

I ran into a long time friend who I hadn't seen for 8 yrs. He had a big company then and he asked me to do some work on one of his commercial properties.
Having a soft drink with him one arvo while he was working on his 4 wheel drive bus a hobby challenge.

So Pete how many on staff now?
Oh I think its about 160.
Wow I just cant fathom that many people---how'd it get that big?
I just wanted to try all my ideas while I can.
Seems they weren't bad!

Like many in his position you'd be in a caravan park and would know he was very wealthy.
*When you get it right it JUST HAPPENS*.


----------



## pixel (22 January 2017)

> Some people get rich studying artificial intelligence. Me, I make money studying natural stupidity.



_~ Carl Icahn _


----------



## tech/a (22 January 2017)

There are 7000,000,000 on this planet
Get 1000 to part with 1000 or 100 to part with $10000
And there is most peoples magic number

melyssagriffen.com
A great example


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 January 2017)

tech/a said:


> Don't think a lot of you get it.
> .



The truth is only few can get it. If everyone got it then no one would have it.


----------



## James Robinson (24 January 2017)

One of my favorite dialogue in movie "3 idiots" is "ran after excellence and success will follow you." I believe that. There is no shortcut of becoming rich. Do the job you have the skill most. Become rich will never make you happier. You need to be a good man at first.


----------



## tech/a (24 January 2017)

*We all rise to our level of incompetence.*


----------

